# SW Armorseal treadplex...on deck, yay.



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

So... this is part of a larger repaint, so its hard to run away- 
client has 2 decks; front is a porch with roof, spindles, rails. Rear deck is uncovered, no rail. 450 sq ft. Coating was done 2-4 years ago by previous owner with SW's Armorseal treadplex. I looked up the Data sheet, and it says it can be used outside for Heli pads and work area, garages with minimal hot tires or turning, etc. Overkill and wrong product for a deck.

My issue is HO does not want to strip really, and is ok with a job that won't be warrantied by me. That does not make me feel better. They want to clean it up, and not have peeling strips of epoxy fortified acrylic for their toddler to munch on.

I pressure washed it today, and some areas held up well, some peeled in sheets. My options,
1) Scrape it back to solid areas, treadplex Data sheet says it can go on bare wood, so, restore grey wood, spot prime with treadplex, and top coat the decks.
2) Strip it, start fresh. I tried some BM remove I had on a small area, full strength (meh) kept it wet and dwelling for 45 minutes. It loosened up peeling area, and did NOTHING to the surface of the existing solid topcoat.
My paint store guy is down with Methylene Chloride, but I'm not. SW guys were not very helpful with the walnut shell blasting idea. I have read almost every post by PressurePro Ken about decks, but Im not sure even full bore Sodium Hydroxide/metasilicate will take this stuff off.

What would qualified PT members do? :notworthy:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I have never had good luck with BM resolve either..personally think the product is overpriced crap.

Is it just the decking coated with the stuff? You could always try a floor sander


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I am not familiar with nor have experience with that type of product on a deck but I think prep and recoat is the most viable option. Deck/Paint stripper isn't going to touch an epoxy.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, the decking has 2 solid coats. Lots of buildup between boards and thick drips over endgrain. Floor sander was one idea, but I was warned off by 2 different paint stores with the explanation " you will have open up the grain again" which they made sound like a pita. As opposed to being suckered into buying a DIY product like I did. Mea culpa.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I agree. The mechanical and chemical bond with the wood would be a nightmare to remove.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Smart Strip Pro. Remove is for thin mil systems. Not for paint especially a fortified epoxy.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

it sounds like the HO would be happy with an unwarrantied repaint. That would require the least labor and materials.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

NACE said:


> Smart Strip Pro. Remove is for thin mil systems. Not for paint especially a fortified epoxy.


Is that readily available, or mail order? The rub is that the HO had cans of sw deckscapes in the same color- the armorseal was buried in a different closet, found after I realized that no way in hell was deckscapes that good.:jester:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I might give Inslx Sure Step a try. 

*Can be applied really heavy
*Should help conceal the areas that have peeled
*Textured so it won't be slippery
*Can't be any worse than what's on there


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I might give Inslx Sure Step a try.
> 
> *Can be applied really heavy
> *Should help conceal the areas that have peeled
> ...


As a top coat over the treadplex? Am I over thinking it to be afraid of incompatibility with the 2 products? Sure Step is a 2 part coating, right?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> As a top coat over the treadplex? Am I over thinking it to be afraid of incompatibility with the 2 products? Sure Step is a 2 part coating, right?


Nope, shouldn't have any compatibility problems. Other than what's on there is a disaster, so any failure would come from the armor seal. Sure Step is not a 2 part product. I just used some on a small garage step that I built, that's why I thought of it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Would it be best to spot prime with the SW, then top coat with Sure Step? Whats a price range for it? The BM dealer is 200 yards from this job...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> Would it be best to spot prime with the SW, then top coat with Sure Step? Whats a price range for it? The BM dealer is 200 yards from this job...


I'd prime with the paint itself. I think its in the low $30's


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That sounds good! Thanks.


----------

